# Knoppix (Startproblem)



## ToboTheRibbler (18. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal so nen bisl in Linux reinschnuppern, und deswegen hab ich mir fürs erste Knoppix gesaugt, um es einmal zu testen.
(Hab ich von http://www.knoppix.de)

Also, bis zum Start von Knoppix, läuft ja noch alles glatt.
Knoppix bootet, doch dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

" kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 01:01"

Nach erscheinen dieser Fehlermeldung, passiert garnix mehr.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Wäre echt super geil von euch. Schon danke im vorraus  


cya
  ToboTheRibbler


----------



## dfd1 (18. Juli 2003)

Wie sind deine Partitionen formatiert?? NTFS, FAT, FAT32 usw..


----------



## ToboTheRibbler (19. Juli 2003)

alle ntfs, hab windows 2000 drauf


----------

